# A few more Slingbows



## Drew_Bilbrey (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey guys! I've been working on these slingbows for a couple months now. (Patient cousin purchased them from me as Christmas gifts.) I wanted to make them all different for him, so I made one with mahogany scales (left), one with osage scales (middle), and one with walnut scales (right). The walnut one was originally gonna be one with purpleheart scales, but that will have to wait for another time. I still need to test fire these, and I will deliver them to him this weekend. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Dang Drew, :wave:

Somebody's gettin' great Christmas presents this year! Those are very nice, Buddy. I'm like Charlie Brown and that rock on Halloween, I'l probably just get another lump of coal, just like last year, and the year before, and the year b........................

He he! :rolling:

Merry Christmas,

SSS

:woot: :woot:

​




​


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey (Dec 6, 2013)

Slingshot Silas said:


> Dang Drew, :wave:
> 
> Somebody's gettin' great Christmas presents this year! Those are very nice, Buddy. I'm like Charlie Brown and that rock on Halloween, I'l probably just get another lump of coal, just like last year, and the year before, and the year b........................
> He he! :rolling:
> ...


Haha! Thank you sir!


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Watch that *SIR* business. I might think I'm impotent *important! *He he. :rolling:


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey (Dec 6, 2013)

Slingshot Silas said:


> Watch that *SIR* business. I might think I'm impotent *important! *He he. :rolling:


Hahaha!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oooh... them's some real fine lookin' shooters. Excellent work, Mr Bilbry. I'm imagining being out there hunting squirrels wit a rig like that and my breakdown arrow from Perry at A+ Slingshots. Super concealable outfit for this illegal activity here in MA. Yeah that would get the job done. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol Dayhiker I'd stick with lead roundball ammo for squirrels... A squirrel nailed to a tree trunk some twenty feet up isn't going to do you much good, is it?

A sling bow would be much more useful hunting pheasant, turkey and such...

Somebody's gonna get some awesome Christmas presents though, that's for sure! Awesome work, Mr Bilbrey!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

" Wow " :thumbsup:


----------



## WARWGN (Nov 18, 2015)

Very awesome! !!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey (Dec 6, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> Oooh... them's some real fine lookin' shooters. Excellent work, Mr Bilbry. I'm imagining being out there hunting squirrels wit a rig like that and my breakdown arrow from Perry at A+ Slingshots. Super concealable outfit for this illegal activity here in MA. Yeah that would get the job done. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Haha! Thanks!


Viper010 said:


> Lol Dayhiker I'd stick with lead roundball ammo for squirrels... A squirrel nailed to a tree trunk some twenty feet up isn't going to do you much good, is it?
> A sling bow would be much more useful hunting pheasant, turkey and such...
> Somebody's gonna get some awesome Christmas presents though, that's for sure! Awesome work, Mr Bilbrey!


Thank you!


alfshooter said:


> " Wow " :thumbsup:


Thanks Alf!


WARWGN said:


> Very awesome! !!
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------

